# Tahoe for whimps.



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

After all the Tahoe posts in "Touring and Ride Reports" featuring folks whipping out centuries with 15,000 vertical feet , then Lou D`s demonstration on how to pedal a freight train up the 10% grades around Emerald Bay, I think some pansy Tahoe is in order. Here are my honey and I bravely tackling a 30 mile round trip on the Truckee River and West Lake bike paths- no altimeter on the tandem but we likely climbed a good 400 feet. Believe it or not, our rides are much longer on the tandem than when we go out on singles. We went from Squaw Valley to the end of the separated bike path then turned around and hit up a coffee shop on the way back for coffee, tea, and a killer in-house granola bar. Post tourist season allowed us to run a few of the many stop signs where the bikepath crosses driveways or side streets. Beautiful day- nice weather, no crowds, traffic as good as it gets.


----------



## DigUpHerBones07 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! It looks like you had alot of fun. Thanks for posting this, Tahoe is so beautiful but it looks really intimidating...I guess it doesn't have to be that scary.


----------



## knubby (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice report and pictures! Thanks for sharing. Maybe next summer, we'll head up there and do the a similar ride. :idea:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like how in one of the first pic your sweetie is giving you "The Look" but by the end of the thread she looks quite content.

Must have been a good ride indeed!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I spiked her tea.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Kinda late on this question but - how does your sweetie like the softride beam? Is it a Co-Motion?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

It`s a Burley Samba. As far as the beam goes, she says she likes it. Some important disclaimers go with that statement though.

1. I put fat tires on it- 26 x 1.75
2. It`s the only tandem we`ve ridden for more than a few hours, so we have a very low sampling rate.
3. (maybe most important) I have to hound her for feedback on the bike. My wife is a very casual cyclist and it`s tough to convince her that simple adjustments or changes in technique or components can really make a difference, so I have to really pick her brain to find out how she`s doing other than "Okay", "it`s time for a break" or "I`m done for today". In fact, I have asked her a few times about the beam, but "I like it" is about all I can get. Since I`m about 8 inches taller than she is and her end of the bike is set up for her, my experience back there isn`t enough to offer an opinion.

Sorry I can`t be of more help.


----------



## senor_mikey (May 11, 2009)

*very nice...*

we like riding at Tahoe too. Mostly at the South Shore because the family cabin is there. Last year we did the ride to Fallen Leaf lake and had lunch. The road there is a little rough in spots but paved all the way.
We will be back up there for another week in August this year with out Trek T200 tandem that I got off Craigslist. Other than the part friction /part indexed barend shifting we love the bike and the paint job came out great after many hours of polishing and cleaning.


----------



## justsomeotherdude (Jun 1, 2004)

i miss tahoe. used to live in south lake right by Regan Beach. ahhh...the memories. talk about the best riding possible. until the snow hits anyways...You have it all in your backyard. I could go for a quick 20 mile road bike ride, go home pick up my mtb and go to Mr. Toads Wild Ride or Corral Loop for a few hours and finish up my day on my bmx at the skatepark or the Pig Trails.


----------

